# 'spares/repair' They Said



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me, but I'm not complaining. I was just looking for a really good case to play with, I didn't much care what the rest of the watch was like. So when it arrived imagine my delight to discover this wound-up-tight non-runner started running after only minimal 'repair'.

Shouldn't be surprised I suppose, because the near-pristine case meant it hadn't ever been worn much. Someone must have meddled with it, because the escapement fork wasn't engaging with the roller and there were a few scratches around the dial where they struggled to lift the small 2nd hand. They'd also tried moving the regulator way over.

A few minutes refitting the balance soon sorted this out. Hands and crystal were in pretty good nick too. Even the screw-back seal was good. Now let's see just how well it's MST 400 15J keeps time.










Longer term, I was thinking of stripping off the chrome and re-doing it in gold. Also maybe converting the dial to a seductively black one?

Oh the joy...I'm so glad there are idiots out there.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Great work

But then if a numpty like me bought it it would still not be working


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats on getting it running so easily - that's a nice looking dial, shame about the marks round the sub seconds.

Why can I never seem to be able to find any gems like this on ebay?!


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

guido45 said:


> Congrats on getting it running so easily - that's a nice looking dial, shame about the marks round the sub seconds.
> 
> Why can I never seem to be able to find any gems like this on ebay?!


Shouldn't be too tricky to touch up those few marks?

You can get notifications by saving searches - just say 'Vintage Roamer' and you should see plenty.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

nice buy,& well done for having the ability to sort it so easily. (wish i could)


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice story. If I was looking at that dial through a crystal without magnification, I don't think I'd be able to see those marks around the sub second dial. There are tons of non running watches on ebay that will run great with just a rinse, never mind a proper strip, clean and re-oil. I've now got a few that are keeping excellent time with the application of tiny amounts of skill.

By the time you polish up that case and do your Midas trick on it Roamerman, it will be a beauty. I wouldn't change the dial colour though.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Tony1951 said:


> ''If I was looking at that dial through a crystal without magnification, I don't think I'd be able to see those marks around the sub second dial...


Nor can I, that's one advantage of failing eyesight...!


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Something I curse in just about all other circumstances. I spend half my life looking for one of my ten pairs of reading glasses which seem to be scattered here and there and stuffed into pockets all over the place.



It doesn't seem that long ago that I could easily do complex electronics, selecting 1/8 watt resistors to correct value with total ease, reading the bands in a second at any distance I liked. These days I'm just about grubbing around patting the floor to find the dog!! Strangely, I can read a number plate perfectly at about 45 yards and I couldn't do that ten years ago before my near vision went.


----------

